# Cover Art for The Pincers of Death



## Toby Frost (Jul 7, 2017)

The new book, _The Pincers of Death_, will be out on the 9th of October. Yesterday, I got the cover art through from Angelo Rinaldi, the artist, and very good it is too. It still needs lettering and a border, but it's all quite exciting!


----------



## The Ace (Jul 7, 2017)

Rhianna finally makes the cover !


----------



## Toby Frost (Jul 7, 2017)

At long last!

It's weird and very flattering to see characters that I've only really had in my mind portrayed in, er, 2D, and not as the stick-people I would draw. It also makes me realise how vague some of my ideas on what they look like are. I've always thought "A bit like Kate Bush meets Deanna Troy, but occasionally with dreadlocks" but I've never quite figured it out. Luckily there's Google image search. It's a tough life, being an author.

I looked up the artist's website and it appears that, as well as other books, he drew the posters for the musical of Bat Out of Hell! That's quite a strange connection!


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Jul 7, 2017)

Fab cover Toby.


----------



## Montero (Jul 7, 2017)

Almost fab 
It took me a minute to work out the bright light at hip level was an explosion, not the sun. I was trying to work out how the sun was rising below the level of the buildings.....
Before I worked out "explosion not sun" I am afraid it gave me a "sun shines out of their arses" thought.


----------



## ralphkern (Jul 8, 2017)

That is a damn good cover. Love the little touches like the cricket pads and the arrogant smirk.

Angelo is clearly a very talented artist!


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jul 8, 2017)

Very nice cover. Reminds me, once I read the Liberator short and have some more time, there's at least one more Space Captain Smith book to acquire (besides this one).


----------



## Droflet (Jul 8, 2017)

Terrific cover.


----------



## Nick B (Jul 8, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## HareBrain (Jul 8, 2017)

Apart from _End of Empires_, Smith has that rifle with the telescopic sights on every cover -- and it's never (that I recall) appeared in the books! It does look good though.


----------



## The Ace (Jul 10, 2017)

Is the blast one that would've taken out both of them, but for Rhianna ?


----------



## Toby Frost (Jul 11, 2017)

I hadn't thought about it, but now you say it, I'm going to say "Yes! That was my intention all along!"


----------

